
Kubernetes 1.1 Performance upgrades, improved tooling and a growing community - onestone
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2015/11/Kubernetes-1-1-Performance-upgrades-improved-tooling-and-a-growing-community.html
======
ceocoder
In case anyone from GKE is around -

Is there a timeline for 1.1 availability on GKE?

Does this address some of the reliability issues with "unable to open ssh
tunnel" or "no kube-ui running"?

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Disclaimer: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

We don't have a specific release date on GKE being on 1.1, but it should be on
the order of weeks.

Can you say more about the two issues you're referring to? Kube-UI doesn't run
by default, and ssh tunnels should run fine, what are you seeing?

~~~
ceocoder
Sure thing,

Kube-UI runs when a new cluster starts but I've seen this pop up on some of my
clusters,

"no endpoints available for "kube-ui" "Error: 'empty tunnel list.'"

And kubectl status return all the running pods with "GeneralError"

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Thanks for the feedback! Have you by any chance submitted these to GitHub or
Stackoverflow? Our community tries to be really responsive there - I would
have submitted for you, but I couldn't detail through the debugging steps you
have gone through. Please let me know if you need any more help!

~~~
ceocoder
Np. I do have support cases open with GCP support, they pointed me to some
open issues on GitHub; I'll follow up on the cases.

------
mdaniel
Congratulations to the Kubernetes team! That blog post read like a wish list
come true (Ingress: swoon). I can't wait to kick the tires on the new release.

------
tristanz
If anybody is interested in working on a k8s based data science platform, drop
me a line tristan@sense.io.

------
obulpathi
Implressed: "Kubernetese running thousand node clusters, and running over a
million QPS against a single cluster"!

